

China's first manned docking in orbit is a success - Chocolator
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carolpinchefsky/2012/06/18/chinas-first-manned-docking-of-space-module-is-a-success-and-a-first-step/

======
molmalo
Cool, the more competition, the better for the entire world! Hopefully,
humanity is back on track to finally go out there and start the next stage of
human civilization. :)

